# Gerbil-Raised Mouse



## Awaiting_Abyss (Nov 19, 2012)

Does anyone have any personal experience with mice being raised by gerbils or vice versa? I'm curious what are the effects on the personality.

Would a male mouse that is raised by gerbils be more likely to enjoy the company of males since male gerbils are very social?
Would a female gerbil that is raised by a mouse be less dominant and aggressive?

Just a discussion. I'm currently fostering a mouse pup with my gerbil pair, so I'm curious if others on this forum have tried fostering with different rodents. Something was posted on another forum that this was tried by someone and the mouse lived with her gerbil family for the rest of her life and was very gerbil-like.


----------



## PPVallhunds (Jul 26, 2010)

I doubt it would change them as realy there running more in instinct. There was experiments done on foxes in Russia about domestication. They had two groups o e group was aggressive towards people the other was timid towards people. They swapped cubs at birth between the group's but the cubs from the aggressive ones were like there parents on the whole and vice versa. They even swapped embryos and had the same results.


----------



## GibblyGiblets (Oct 2, 2011)

I fostered gerbil pups to a mouse mother once when a wild mouse broke into the mothers cage and killed her babies, it didn't work too well, the mouse was only able to care for two of the gerbil babies successfully, they just grew too fast for her to cope with I think.

the two survivors still acted like gerbils, only difference is, both turned into escape artists, like their "mother" lol


----------

